

Tell HN: Watch YC Startup School Live - wyday
http://www.justin.tv/startupschool

======
reevo
I apologize for being harsh, but there has not been one major justin.tv stream
that I have seen that has been enjoyable to watch. Seriously. Last year's
startup school, this year's startup school, the wolfram alpha launch. It's
either the audio cutting out, the video freezing, or both. I appreciate that
the service is free and that they're working hard to get it to work, but
honestly, this has happened so many times to the point where I'd just rather
read people's summaries of the talks than trying to tolerate the choppy videos
anymore. It's gotten a bit ridiculous.

I get they're a YC company, cool, but in following years, you should give an
alternative, like UStream, etc, if the quality there is better. I try to avoid
justin.tv as much as possible in general now.

~~~
gbookman
The audio's "cutting out" because the mic level in the room is way too high.
Notice how the video remains smooth while the audio stutters.

~~~
goodkarma
I've been trying to watch and the video has been pretty choppy too.

Not trying to hate or anything, but I'm pretty bummed about this. I was really
looking forward to watching it.

~~~
goodkarma
Just to follow up - the stream has gotten a LOT better - watching Chris
Anderson now. Awesome!

------
Glimjaur
Will recordings of the talk be posted online, preferably with slides attached?
It would be wonderful if they were and i am sure that i'm not the only one
that would appreciate it.

Watching inspiring talks like these are a real godsend for me, especially
since i don't have the possibility to attend anything similar to this in real
life. We don't have many web or startup related events here in Gothenburg
(Sweden) and the availability of them online is as close as i come to meet
these incredible people. :)

~~~
BvS
I miss Omnisio, it was perfect for talks accompanied by slides.

------
wyday
Here's the speaker list (from [http://ycombinator.posterous.com/startup-
school-final-speake...](http://ycombinator.posterous.com/startup-school-final-
speaker-list)):

Chris Anderson _(Editor in Chief, Wired Magazine)_

Paul Buchheit _(Founder, FriendFeed; Creator of GMail)_

Jason Fried _(Founder, 37signals)_

Paul Graham _(Partner, Y Combinator; Founder, Viaweb)_

Tony Hsieh _(CEO, Zappos; Founder, LinkExchange)_

Mitch Kapor _(Partner, Kapor Capital; Founder, Lotus)_

Greg McAdoo _(Partner, Sequoia Capital)_

Mark Pincus _(Founder, Zynga, Tribe, SupportSoft, Freeloader)_

Biz Stone & Evan Williams _(Founders, Twitter)_

Mark Zuckerberg _(Founder, Facebook)_

~~~
rmobin
looks like the order changed, here's a pic of the actual schedule that someone
posted: <http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/756/scheduleyo.jpg>

------
wensing
Why is there only one monolithic video clip which can't be scrubbed to skip
ahead or go backwards? <http://www.justin.tv/clip/2493eb6f993f6e24>

And why is it only 2 hours long?

Is there any place to watch the entirety of the day's talks?

------
pavs
Off-topic.

I love justin.tv, I have been following it since its early days of justin's
stunt on lifecasting. I have seen the site morph over time. But the site in
its current form is just very ugly UI. The chat widget is horrible and the bar
on top is very out of place. They need to look at other live streaming site
for decent UI design.

------
quizbiz
Will I / Can I find all the presentations somewhere? (not live)

------
freakwit
The chat on that stream is as bad as youtube comments.

~~~
markerdmann
Is there any way to turn it off? For now I'm just using the "ignore" feature
to block as many of those people as possible.

The fact that it's constantly moving is very distracting, and it adds so
little value.

~~~
freakwit
If you click the options gear-like icon, there's a "Hide Chat" option.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I see a lot of comments about the video being choppy. I did not have this
problem on my end. The video was fine for me in the Austin area. I have a ton
of bandwidth in with bursting and had no choppy video whatsoever. The choppy
video might be a bandwidth problem caused by your ISP overloading the node
with other residential customers. I know from experience that some do this,
and on Saturdays it can really slow things down.

I did notice the audio cut out but it was coming in as static so it might have
been physical mic problem onsite vs. the actual audio delivery from the server
to the client.

By the way YCombinator--GREAT JOB with this live broadcast, I loved it, it was
GREAT!

Launch early and iterate!

~~~
quellhorst
I am in Dallas with 50mbps fios and I did notice many more problems with the
archive version of the first talks. They improved the feed later in the day.

------
vyrotek
Great! Unfortunately the sound keeps cutting out.

------
Major_Grooves
I wish they would sort out the speaker's audio. The audience mics are fine.

~~~
klaut
So it is the speaker's mic? I was wondering the same, why the audience audi
seems fine but the speakers are always falling out ...

------
kapitti
Hopefully they'll just have video recordings posted online with the slides
like previous years.

~~~
peregrine
I agree. The audio kind of fails here...

~~~
koko775
Pretty sure we will. There's a camera in back, and I think it'll be on
webcast.berkeley.edu when it's over.

~~~
koko775
P.S. I'm the guy whose computer was being used to present, who's been doing
tech in the front.

------
brandnewlow
Zuckerberg's talk is tremendous so far. The guy's killing it. His grasp of
details at the company is pretty darn impressive.

------
oomkiller
Video is really choppy, seems like there is a lack of bandwidth somewhere.

~~~
gord
I got that at one point with the stream during the 37signals talk - rhythmic
cutout, so assume its a network issue, on top of bad mic...

Talks hosted anywhere else?

